# Fred Bear Assault modules?



## #1ARCHER__MRW (Jun 8, 2012)

hey all,

New here and new to bow hunting, I just recently purchased the Bear Assault RTH package and it was sold with a set up of 28" 60#, I have a draw length of 27" but I can not find any where to buy them online just wondering if anyone knows where I can find them in canada? Thanks

-Mitchell


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Mitchell try calling Monsen Sporting goods Peterborough Ontario 705 748 6811 ,they should be able to steer you in the right direction,good luck.....ross


----------

